# Kelley's



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

On Saterday Sept 20th, I ordered 50lbs of pollen sub, and some cell bars for queen rearing. I didn't get an email confirming the order for some reason. So I called Kelley's on Monday. I spoke to Jennifer, she looked for the order and said that she couldn't find it, so we placed another order of the phone this time. Well, On Wednesday I recieved both orders. So I called Jennifer, and they will have it picked up, no problems. By the way, the products are good quality.

So:

1. I don't like the fact that they don't send a confirmation email when online orders are placed.

2. Customer service is top quality, even though the email issue caused some confusion, they are willing to correct the mistake.

3. The products are better quality than I have seen from other supply companys.

4. When I placed the orders, the products were shipped the next business day, or the same day if the order was placed early in the day. I assume lead time is longer in the spring and early summer.


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

I too had an "expierence" with Kellys. It was Jennifer who got the whole thing straight for me also. I loved the quality of the frames I ordered and although I did get somewhat frustrated with the wrong orders, all in all, thanks to Jennifer, I too will give Kellys a big thumbs up now. I plan on ordering some additional woodenware over the winter and Walter T Kellys and Jennifer is the one I plan to contact. The customer service I recieved from Jennifer was extreamly top notch!
Big T


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Never had a problem with Kelley's. I get all my queen rearing stuff from them. I'm old school with wooden bases, wax cups, etc. And in the past, although I do not order much lately, they had some of the nicest straight foundation to work with.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Kelley's has been top notch for me...... I don't do a ton
of business with them, but they have been great.

I needed the extractor drive wheel on one of my old
Woodman's and I was directed to the shop and talked
for 15 minutes to the guy who builds them. He had no
off the shelf replacements but said I could ship it in
and he'd rebuild it.


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, here it is one week after the fact, and the pollen sub is still setting on my door step. I just called and am waiting for a call back from Jennifer. I have not been refunded either. Hmmm.........We'll see what happens.


----------

